
HouseGAN: Generate Realistic Floor Plan Layouts from Relational Graphs - nonoesp
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.06988
======
nonoesp
Here's a GIF summary [https://nono.imgix.net/img/u/post-
housegan-200401.gif?ixlib=...](https://nono.imgix.net/img/u/post-
housegan-200401.gif?ixlib=php-3.1.0)

